
Automated fact checking competition ($50k prize) - ollipp
https://herox.com/factcheck
======
chinese_dan
When you have fact-checkers that try to claim that Trump was talking about
actually putting bleach on emails, I really have a hard time any of these have
to do with 'facts'. It's more like, an opinion on what was said.

Also, why the complete bias with the Trump picture? When Trump says the
'system is rigged', it's because of the blatant bias the media has toward the
DNC and the recent Wikileaks that shows us that it's so much worse than any of
us thought.

~~~
ollipp
yeah I think the image is pretty biased too, but not all factchecking
organisations are the same. There are different standards of neutrality in the
world. A lot of the good orgs have signed up to a bunch of principles lately:
[http://www.poynter.org/fact-checkers-code-of-
principles/](http://www.poynter.org/fact-checkers-code-of-principles/)

And hey just because one particular story didn't make much sense doesn't mean
it's not valuable overall.

